# Detox prescriptions in S.E. Asia?



## Syntaxfree (May 17, 2012)

My brother and I are going to Thailand, Cambodia, and possibly Vietnam in a few days. My bro is flipping out and says he might cancel on me if he can't get into the doctor before we depart. So far everyone is booked. He was taking methadone and just switched to Subutex but is almost out and missed his last appointment so, they said they are booked for the next two weeks. I think he should be able to persuade them due to the emergency of leaving the country but these doc's are funny sometimes so who knows. 

If he is unsuccessful at getting an apt in time, is there a hospital or Doctors office in Thailand or Cambodia that will accommodate him if he brings his prescription bottle. Do they have detox doctors in Thailand. I've heard mixed things as to what's legal. I told him it might be better to just bring what he has and he could probably get a refill or something similar for much much cheaper but that's a big risk and I don't want to be responsible if I'm wrong. If anyone knows anything about where to go preferably in Bangkok Thailand or Siem Reap Cambodia please let me know. Thanks.


----------

